# fairly new to snowboarding



## mxer368 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ive done skiing a few times and tried snowboard once but wasnt taught well. now that i live closer to a ski hill im going to try it again. Ive been racing motocross for about 18 years now so im sure some of the balance and concepts may be similar. I found this boots binding board combo online and was wondering y'alls opinion. Blow Out Camp Seven Heritage RCR and Rome Men's Snowboard Package 

Thanks,
Damon


----------



## snowblower565 (Feb 13, 2014)

Right on man, its great that you've started up snowboarding.

The set up that you found is really basic and isn't very good quality, but if you're on a super tight budget, it should suffice. I would recommend hitting up your local shop and trying out a few different things to make sure you'll be comfortable in them. If you have a little extra cash, you might want to get a better board like Burton, K2, or Gnu. Also, you can get gear for a lot less during the off-season.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like a pretty solid package to me. Quality looks decent and it will definitely get you through your first season or two.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't forget about looking on CL. You can get some good gear there. 
I know I have sold some of my kids good gear on there and made someone elses day :eusa_clap:


----------



## mxer368 (Feb 12, 2014)

ok so I bought a used option 153 cm from my buddy for 40 bucks (im like 5ft 8.5 inches) and I have size 12 solomon boots i got from dicks sporting goods(50% off sale) for 75 bucks! here's the thing...my feet hang off the edge quite a bit. Do I just gotta live with it? We adjusted them so theyre offset stance a little but i havent tried it yet.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mxer368 said:


> ok so I bought a used option 153 cm from my buddy for 40 bucks (im like 5ft 8.5 inches) and I have size 12 solomon boots i got from dicks sporting goods(50% off sale) for 75 bucks! here's the thing...my feet hang off the edge quite a bit. Do I just gotta live with it? We adjusted them so theyre offset stance a little but i havent tried it yet.


not ideal...but just beginning...probably be ok for learnin


----------

